

Show HN: rmarkdown, awesome editor for awesome markdown - chinmaymk
http://chinmaymk.github.io/rmarkdown/

======
fiatjaf
This is kinda buggy, and useless, I think, but I appreciate the fact that
someone tried to do it.

------
cotages
It's cool. I like it. Gotta let you know though. Rmarkdown is the name of a
file type for markdown that evaluates R code (R is a piece of statistical
software). Confused me at first, so I thought you'd ought to know that.

~~~
jaap_w
That confused me as well. It seems to have nothing to do with Rmarkdown which
evaluates R code. However, this works pretty well (at least in FF 32).

------
isxek
Was something supposed to happen after typing in some text in Markdown? I
don't see the text changing at all.

~~~
isxek
Never mind. My adblocker was blocking the JS doing the conversion.

------
sanemat
"really tiny" is the most important point?

